
Show How, Don't Tell What - A Management Style - tswicegood
http://tomayko.com/writings/management-style
======
jeffjose
> dispensable

Now that's not a positive feeling is it? I'm not 100% convinced this is an OK
thing to pursue. There are lot of work-places where being dispensable isn't a
good thing.

------
ajsharp
Wonderfully articulated. So thankful this is out there. I <3 github.

------
TejusDatta
Nice note on how to lead the team lead themselves... Things do get tricky
though when in consulting/custom app delivery environments, where you have
more factors to take care of...

------
nicolasiensen
Decentralized control strengthens the whole thing. Nice article!

------
banago
Wow, that's totally mind-blowing management :) Will have to acquire that ASAP.

------
DAddYE
Nice article man! Thanks for share it!

------
chaddyar
love it

